# G&L Guitars?



## Eric1623 (May 20, 2009)

Good Day,

Does anyone have an G&L Guitar? How do you find it?

I have been looking at there USA Strat style models online (like the Comanche, Legacy and Invader) and I am thinking of getting one.

How do the neck's on those models compare to a Fender Strat? Or should I just stick with the Fender Strat?

Thanks for the feedback,

Eric


----------



## zurn (Oct 21, 2009)

From what I have heard, they are as well made as US Strats if not better. I would take a look at the Godin Progression also.


----------



## kat_ (Jan 11, 2007)

I have a G&L ASAT Classic that has been my main guitar since '96 and a G&L Climax (they later changed the name of them to the Invader). I don't have a single complaint about either. 

There are a few stores in town that keep a dozen or so G&Ls in stock on a regular basis so it's fairly easy to go compare a bunch of them.


----------



## Archer (Aug 29, 2006)

G&L makes really good stuff. The neck sits higher in the pocket on strat style guitars, giving a much different feel than you get on Fender strats. 

Either way you wind up with a nice guitar.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

Great guitars. Never owned one but had a friend's for quite a while and it was superb. Also had a completely beat up G&L bass in for repairs and it was simply stellar. Very worthy of ownership.

(Plus my usual plug for Godins.)

Peace, Mooh.


----------



## Overt1 (Aug 31, 2009)

have a g & l legacy but never had a fender so i can't compare. but the g & l is damn nice


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...i've been playing a g&l legacy for almost a decade. the tone, build quality and playability are simply amazing. you'd have a difficult time finding a g&l guitar that is anything less than flawless.

i had issues with the trem design, but those have turned out to be my own prejudices. the trem works smoothly and stays perfectly in tune.

i see them going for bargain basement prices on craigslist on a daily basis and, believe me, if i had the cash lying around, i would buy each and every one of them. 

and keep them.

-andy zoff


----------



## smorgdonkey (Jun 23, 2008)

I've had a few G&L guitars. One USA bass that a forum member here bought from me and I've had 3 Korean made Tribute six strings. I sold 2 of them not because of any deficiency - they were excellent. I just have many, many guitars and I decided that those few were ones that were surplus to my 'needs' I suppose. You can typically find great deals on used G&L guitars whether they are USA or Tribute (although I suggest going with the older Korean Tributes if you decide to go the non-USA G&L). I kept the Tele style ASAT Classic and in fact was playing it last night for an hour or so. Great guitar!


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

I've had a G&L Legacy for about a year. G&L's are professional-grade instruments that stack up to Fenders in every way, and many people consider them to be better. A music store sales guy once told me that G&L's are "more Fender than Fender", whatever that's supposed to mean. I just like saying it. I suppose it means that G&L was the fruit of Leo Fender's most recent (up to his death) engineering pursuits. 

But no matter. I'm not going to say that G&L's are significantly better than Fenders. They're in the same league, they're both top-notch, excellent professional instruments, that you'd be proud to own for a lifetime.

I played a few Strats and some felt good, while there were one or two that felt and sound fantastic to me. However, every single G&L I picked up was the same - they each felt flawless and perfect. I considered both before deciding on the G&L. For me the decision came down to flexibility.

I'm a lefty, and Strats only came in a couple of finishes. G&L's are made in smaller quantity, and you can order one with exactly the options you want. It's almost like a custom guitar. I got a lefty with the exact colour, neck profile, and options I wanted, in 6 weeks. And given what I'd read and seen in right-handed models, I had 100% confidence that the guitar I ordered, sight unseen, would be perfect. I don't know if I'd be as confident with Fender.

As for the neck, the brilliant thing about G&L is that you can choose a neck from among 6 or 7 different ones. On their website they describe each one. Their "standard" #1 neck, is different from a Fender Strat. It's a little chunkier in the hand, and has a flatter freboard. I think 11" radius instead of Fender's 9.5". That being said, if you want a Fender neck, you just have to ask for it, and then it will be identical in feel to a Fender.

The woods they use are top-notch, the hardware is top notch, the finishes are flawless. All the guitars are put through a Plek machine before they go out, to finish all the frets perfectly. And because they're made in small quantities, you'll see a lot of different G&L's with different finishes and options. Each one is almost unique. Even with the same options, they exhibit some distinction, one from another. For example, I ordered mine with a rosewood fretboard, and the fretboard wood has a gorgeous reddish streak running through it, which was unexpected but very cool. Fenders tend to me more homogenous, with very few of those unique little features. I could pick my guitar out of a lineup of 50 G&L Legacies.

There's my sales pitch for G&L. That being said, if you find a Strat that speaks to you, there is absolutely NOTHING wrong with a modern Fender Stratocaster.

The downside of G&L? For some reason, their resale value isn't good. A five year old Strat sells for close to its new value. A 5 year old G&L is discounted almost 50%. But that can work to your advantage, if you're buying in the used market.

G&L is also well known for their Tele-style guitars, the ASAT.

--- D


----------



## WEEZY (May 23, 2008)

I looked for a 'perfect' Fender Strat for almost a year - played dozens of them to no avail. The first Legacy I picked up sang like frikken angels from the sky and felt like a $5000 guitar.. for about a grand - I bought it on the spot and it's slowly taking over as my number 1... which is a 335! They are not mass produced like a Strat, so QC is generally higher although there are great Strats out there too obviously... I just couldn't find one.


----------



## Robert1950 (Jan 21, 2006)

Two of the best guitars I've ever play that I could not afford at the time were G&L. A Legacy and an ASAT.


----------



## Kenmac (Jan 24, 2007)

Eric1623 said:


> Good Day,
> 
> Does anyone have an G&L Guitar? How do you find it?
> 
> ...


I've said it before on the forum but I'll say it again. Even though I've got some really nice guitars, my 1991 G&L Comanche without question has the smoothest feeling neck out of them all. Even better than my PRS. It plays and sounds great. Definitely recommended.


----------



## zontar (Oct 25, 2007)

I don't own a G&L, but I like the ones I've played.

I would like to eventually get either a Strat or a G&L version.

I'd be fine with either.


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

they are great gtrs, I've owned a Legacy, ASATs, teles & strats & the G&L's are right up there


----------



## rhh7 (Mar 14, 2008)

All of you G&L lovers might enjoy this book as much as I did, just finished reading today:


----------



## bolero (Oct 11, 2006)

woah, where did you find that?


didn't they include those with the Fullerton sig G&L's they made a while ago?

thx!


----------



## BMCM (Jul 6, 2008)

Duster, where did you order your lefty G&L from?


----------



## Eric1623 (May 20, 2009)

Thanks for all the feedback,

After trying a lot of guitars on the weekend, I picked up a Fender (SRV model) Strat. 

I want to start with a Fender and maybe pick up a G&L next time.I realy like there Tele models so that might be the one I get next time.

Thanks,

Eric


----------



## marcos (Jan 13, 2009)

*G+l*

Just got my first G+L Legacy before Xmas(95-96 model) on this forum and after playing Strats for over 30 years I can say that its just as good and better than certain Fender models out there.The fit and quality is great but what convinced me was playing it New Years Eve.It just sounds that good.The only adjustement for me was the neck size.A bit chunkier than what i am used to.Would buy another hands down and the prices are reasonable.Re-sale value wise,not sure they will hold there price as well as Fender but that should not be an issue.


----------



## Duster (Dec 28, 2007)

I don't know if you saw my response in the "lefty" thread, but I got it at www.guitaradoptions.com

Read my mini-review in that thread. Short version - great seller, great experience. Recommended.

--- D



BMCM said:


> Duster, where did you order your lefty G&L from?


----------



## -TJ- (Aug 28, 2006)

at times I miss my limited edition Legacy... it was by all means an excellent guitar, easily one of the best I have ever owned.... BUT, it did not necessarily feel like a strat, actually it was fairly different compared to my american standard fender...

so if you just want a very solid, strat style guitar, then G&L are one of the top options in my book.... however if you are looking for a very specific Fender strat vibe, then G&L does make a few variations of their legacy that suit that, but you may be better off just looking for a fender MIA standard....


----------

